# Bismarck Locals



## nd bronco fan (Jul 15, 2005)

I have searched this forum, other forums, the fcc website and I can not find anything related to KNDX Fox 26 (26.1) on when they are going to go digital.

I have been hearing rumblings from the local cable company that they will be doing it here shortly but I assume there would be a filing with the FCC that if they were going to go digital before the flash cut date.

Does anyone have a site they go to check this kind of stuff? Or can they flash cut any time once they get FCC approval. 

Local cable company rumor for a few weeks back was before the end of October, I dont like to believe rumors so I tried researching it myself and can not find anything.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

You're on the wrong forum - go here , look for your local forum, and ask 
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=45

Or you can do search on the FCC's website for their filed form 387 that every fullpower broadcaster was supposed to file detailing their plans for the conversion.\

Wasn't able to find you a good link - however, here's what they have on file 
http://www.fcc.gov/fcc-bin/tvq?stat...t2=&mlat2=&slat2=&dlon2=&mlon2=&slon2=&size=9

Looks to me like they plan on flash cutting from 26 analog to 26 digital.


----------



## Scott in FL (Mar 18, 2008)

nd bronco fan said:


> Does anyone have a site they go to check this kind of stuff? Or can they flash cut any time once they get FCC approval.


Flash cut implies they will cut from analog to digital. They won't be able to turn off their analog transmitter before February, and after February tvfool.com shows their digital channel assignment to be the same as their analog: 26. So unless they have an interim digital channel assignment (I can't find anything) it looks like you'll have to wait until next year.


----------



## nd bronco fan (Jul 15, 2005)

Thanks scott, I probably should have posted over there but since I am a satellite subscriber and have to pull my locals in OTA to watch along with Directv and I have had good success with knowledgable people here I thought this was a better chance since there are some pretty hooked up people.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

Scott in FL said:


> Flash cut implies they will cut from analog to digital. *They won't be able to turn off their analog transmitter before February*, and after February tvfool.com shows their digital channel assignment to be the same as their analog: 26. So unless they have an interim digital channel assignment (I can't find anything) it looks like you'll have to wait until next year.


Not necessarily so.

They can ask the FCC for permission to terminate analog now.

KLBY in Colby, Kansas has already stopped analog broadcasting on channel 4, and are exclusively digital on RF channel 17.


----------



## Scott in FL (Mar 18, 2008)

Kansas Zephyr said:


> Not necessarily so.
> 
> They can ask the FCC for permission to terminate analog now.
> 
> KLBY in Colby, Kansas has already stopped analog broadcasting on channel 4, and are exclusively digital on RF channel 17.


Interesting. I have to say, I have wondered what would happen if a station's $40,000 final tube died from their analog transmitter with less than 3 or 6 months to go. Would the FCC let them terminate early or make them spend the money for a tube that will be worthless to them in February? I know the station I used to work for is trying to eak out every last electron from their finals before February. And there's no way the GM will buy a new spare in 2008.

Do you know if it was something similar with KLBY?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Scott in FL said:


> Interesting. I have to say, I have wondered what would happen if a station's $40,000 final tube died from their analog transmitter with less than 3 or 6 months to go. Would the FCC let them terminate early or make them spend the money for a tube that will be worthless to them in February? I know the station I used to work for is trying to eak out every last electron from their finals before February. And there's no way the GM will buy a new spare in 2008.
> 
> Do you know if it was something similar with KLBY?


The FCC would have no problem at all with the station just terminating analog early in that case - just notify them of what happened.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

Scott in FL said:


> Interesting. I have to say, I have wondered what would happen if a station's $40,000 final tube died from their analog transmitter with less than 3 or 6 months to go. Would the FCC let them terminate early or make them spend the money for a tube that will be worthless to them in February? I know the station I used to work for is trying to eak out every last electron from their finals before February. And there's no way the GM will buy a new spare in 2008.
> 
> Do you know if it was something similar with KLBY?


No.

They wanted to put a new channel 17 antenna on top of the tower, and dispose of the channel 4 one, and go ahead and remove the old "plumbing".

They are part of a network of 3 full and 4 low power stations, and want to be done with NW Kansas, so they can work elsewhere.


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

Scott in FL said:


> Would the FCC let them terminate early or make them spend the money for a tube that will be worthless to them in February?


Analog stations may go dark or reduce power after November 19th, 2008. To do so they must give the FCC 30 days advance notice and run crawls or promos for 30 days alerting their viewers.


----------

